# 1957-1960 Rudge Pathfinder (Bike or frame)



## porteous (5 Jan 2010)

I am looking for a Rudge Pathfinder, either a whole bike or just the frame and forks; between 1957-1960 (27" wheels and a SA 4 speed gear setup).

I have the right wheels so really only need the frame & forks. ANY condition as long as sound and true.

Thank you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2010)

Seen this?

Probably not quite what you're after and they want money!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Rudge...UK_Bikes_GL?hash=item1e59df1864#ht_965wt_1167


----------



## bagpuss (8 Jan 2010)

PM sent


----------

